# [Suche] Künstlernamen



## ricotheresident (11. August 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche einen passenden Künstlernamen für mich. Mein Name ist Rico und ich möchte zukünftig als Fotograf und Bildbearbeiter tätig werden, dass Problem dabei ist, dass ich im Netz unter meinem richtigen Namen zu finden bin und ich hauptberuflich für eine Agentur arbeite, bei welcher ich zahlreiche Websites betreue... mehr möchte ich jetzt hier nicht berichten.

Jedenfalls bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Namen mit dem ich mich identifizieren kann und in einer Gruppe denkt es sich bekanntlich besser - so ist meine Meinung. Ich würde mich also freuen, wenn ich mit euch darüber diskutieren kann und dies zu einem Erfolg führt.

sonnige Grüße,
Rico


----------



## tombe (18. August 2011)

> *dass Problem dabei ist*, dass ich im Netz unter meinem richtigen Namen zu finden bin



Hm, irgendwie macht mich dieser Satz ein wenig nachdenklich. Hast du unter deinem richtigen Namen so viel "Dreck am Stecken".

Die Frage ist jetzt auch wie wir dir einen Namen vorschlagen sollen wenn wir nur wissen das du Rico heisst und Fotograf bist.

*Rico* _Nica Minolta_

Ich weiß ist eigentlich falsch geschrieben aber was blöderes fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## ricotheresident (25. August 2011)

Hey, danke dir.

Nein, ich habe kein Dreck am Stecken - aber du weisst ja sicher selbst wie das ist, wenn man mal im Internet anfängt und ausprobieren will, dann stehen da eben Sachen drin, welche aus meiner Anfangszeit stammen (Videos, Bilder, Foreneinträge etc.) - ein weiterer Grund ist, dass ich eben für diese Agentur arbeite und "meine Werke" (also die Websites) ebenfalls auf meinen Namen zurückzuführen sind, allerdings möchte ich mich davon distanzieren, denn wie schon gesagt, arbeite ich für sie und wenn denen etwas nicht gefällt, dann wird es eben zu meinem Unwohlsein abgeändert... die haben eben eine andere Ansicht in solchen Sachen.

Was möchtest du/ihr noch wissen, vielleicht hilft uns ja etwas weiter?!

Beste Grüße,
Rico


----------



## tombe (25. August 2011)

Servus Rico,

das ist echt schwer dir da zu helfen.
Man sollte vielleicht deine sonstigen Hobbys oder Vorlieben kennen. Hast du einen Spitznamen den man verwenden könnte?
Willst du etwas englisches oder darf es sonst ein Name/ein wort in einer anderen Sprache sein?
Mit welchen Arten von Fotos und Bilder beschäfftigst du dich. Kann man daraus was ableiten?

Ansonsten was sagt dein Freunde- und Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## ricotheresident (27. August 2011)

Hey,
also ich hatte früher einen Spitznamen ("Wossi"), allerdings bin ich mit der Zeit darauf gekommen, dass dieser Spitzname eine Abkürzung ist und folgendes bedeutet: "Ein Wessi der im Osten arbeitet" - was natürlich durchaus nicht zutrifft - auf Grund dessen, habe ich diesen Spitznamen abgelegt.

Mein Hobby ist eben die Bildbearbeitung mit Schwerpunkt in Darstellung fiktiver Szenarien. 

Natürlich kann es gern auch ein engl. Name sein, das ist mir gleich - der Name muss auch nicht mit meinem richtigen Namen in Verbindung gebracht werde, sonst bräuchte ich ja keinen 

Als "Vorname" hatte ich schon einige Ideen, wie z.B.: Dan, Dean, Leon (vom Film "Leon der Profi") oder auch "Cavin" - was soviel bedeutet wie "von Geburt an schön", was denke ich auf meine Bilder zutrifft wenn diese in meinem Kopf entstehen  oder "Gavin", wie "weisser Habicht" und "Anmutig von Geburt"...

Meine Freunde und Bekannte, denken nicht so darüber - sie finden es eher komisch und meinen ich soll bei meinem Namen bleiben - die verstehen das eben nich so -.-


----------

